# Questions (Amtrak vs Greyhound, DEN to ORL)?



## snljamie0518 (Aug 29, 2019)

My husband & I are in the process of moving to Orlando, Florida from Denver, Colorado in November. We haven't decided if we want to take AMTRAK or take Greyhound. I am not too thrilled about taking Greyhound. My husband is in a power chair so flying is out. If we took AMTRAK, which would be more comfortable. The agent at the AMTRAK station said there are no companion fares at the moment so the fare would be $625 one way. We would have to take three trains. A transfer in Chicago & then a transfer in Washington, DC with a two-three hour layover. 

My question there is: What is outside the station to see/eat? How close are the monuments to the station? How close is the White House to the station?

Ok, now on the Greyhound. I know this is an AMTRAK forum but we need help in deciding which we should take. Greyhound is cheaper but I am curious if anyone here has taken Greyhound & has any positive thing to say about it & how they treat people in power chairs. I am freaking out from all the negative things I have read about it but we also need to have affordability too. Does it still stop at every McDonalds? [Which I really am trying to avoid if I can].

Thank you for your help & for listening. I have always liked this forum.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 29, 2019)

If you have never traveled on Greyhound, you should do it once. That way you will know you never want to do it again. I don't have any experience with power chairs, but I once traveled from Chicago to Orlando. Everyone told me I would be sorry I did it. I was. Another time I took Greyhound from Chicago to Cleveland when there was a family emergency and the Amtrak schedule didn't work for me. These were the most uncomfortable rides I have ever experienced. First, the chemicals from the toilet made me sick, but since you probably won't be toward the back of the bus, you might not have that problem. The seats are uncomfortable, and while leg room might not seem important, it is. There is no room between yourself and the seat in front of you. If money is a problem, then yes, go Greyhound. If you can somehow manage the Amtrak fare, do it.


----------



## Qapla (Aug 29, 2019)

Is that fare for a sleeper? (h-room)

The best fare I found is $534.60 for coach ...


----------



## hastybob (Aug 29, 2019)

Just a hint into the clientele on Greyhound - I know members of the "Airport Interdiction Team" locally. They are the local police department's drug team. They visit not just the airport but other transportation companies. I asked them a couple of times if they visited the local Greyhound station. I was told that they rarely visited there. They have a profile they use to help identify drug couriers and if they visited the Greyhound station, they would arrest everyone there as they all fit the profile!

Another thing to remember is that buses run late too. I have known them to run 6 hours late or just be cancelled completely. Don't look for compensation if the agency is a contract one. Greyhound has only a few company run agencies. The contract ones cannot or will not help you out. 

Greyhound does have accessible buses now, but I don't know how accessible the restroom is on the bus. You need to ask about that. 

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## railiner (Aug 29, 2019)

I think you will be much more comfortable taking Amtrak, over Greyhound.

I am curious as to why 'flying is out' as an option...people with power chairs fly all the time...the airlines are very good about ADA compliance...
And with some careful shopping, you may find some bargain air fares...


----------



## railiner (Aug 29, 2019)

[QUOTE="hastybob, post: 815303, member: 7445".

Greyhound does have accessible buses now, but I don't know how accessible the restroom is on the bus. You need to ask about that.

Good luck with your decision.[/QUOTE]



The Greyhound bus restrooms are NOT accessible. The passenger must request a special stop be made, at some accessible restroom along the way, if they can't wait until the next regular rest stop...

The only accessible restroom I have ever seen on a bus, was in the Holland America/Princess Alaskan tour bus fleet...


----------



## drdumont (Aug 29, 2019)

Do yourself a favor and call the Amtrak Guest Rewards number. If you are not an AGR member, join now. Then call the AGR number and browbeat Julie into letting you speak to an Agent. (Just keep repeating "AGENT", and eventually you will be placed in the queue to speak with an agent. (In my experience, I have never gotten an agent who was not pleasant, helpful, spoke English as the primary language, and enjoyable with whom to deal).
Explain your situation to the agent, and inquire as to the H room (can you say "handicapped" any more???), and barring that, perhaps the Family Bedroom. 
Also, if you can alter your plans a few days earlier or later, you have a better chance of getting a good fare.
If moving about without the power chair is not possible, the attendant will bring your meals, and will attend to your needs on request. And of course, don't forget a generous tip for good service!
One last thought, the only Greyhound I want to see is either chasing a mechanical rabbit, or is rescued from a Greyhound rescue group. They make wonderful family pets.
I really hope you can make the Amtrak connection work. Flying with a power chair can be done, but I would avoid Southwest. 
Remember, friends don't let friends ride the bus!


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve taken Greyhound and I would highly advise against it. Take Amtrak to Chicago and then Megabus to Florida over greyhound. 

Greyhound makes you change busses all the time, including the middle of the night. When you change busses you are in greyhound stations that are uncomfortable at best and many times feel unsafe.

I will say... the new greyhound busses are somewhat comfortable.


----------



## lyineltrain (Aug 29, 2019)

Just took the silver meteor asking for wheel chair assist etc. horrible service. Can’t imagine changing trains. 
If flying is out then I’d suggest driving, or hiring a driver if needed. 
Never took a bus, but def won’t take a train again.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 29, 2019)

I can assure you greyhound is worse than Amtrak. That’s from personal experience.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 29, 2019)

So Denver to Orlando on greyhound is- 

Denver to Kansas City, stop, May have to get off bus. 
Kansas City to St. Louis. Stop- transfer bus. 
St. Louis to Memphis. stop - transfer bus. 
Memphis to Atlanta. Stop - transfer bus. 
Atlanta to Orlando.


----------



## velotrain (Aug 29, 2019)

You can also look at it this way - would you rather spend ~24-36 hours ? looking at highways and cars and trucks and gas and bus stations, or a largely natural environment with occasional inhabited areas?


----------



## snljamie0518 (Aug 30, 2019)

Everydaymatters said:


> If you have never traveled on Greyhound, you should do it once. That way you will know you never want to do it again. I don't have any experience with power chairs, but I once traveled from Chicago to Orlando. Everyone told me I would be sorry I did it. I was. Another time I took Greyhound from Chicago to Cleveland when there was a family emergency and the Amtrak schedule didn't work for me. These were the most uncomfortable rides I have ever experienced. First, the chemicals from the toilet made me sick, but since you probably won't be toward the back of the bus, you might not have that problem. The seats are uncomfortable, and while leg room might not seem important, it is. There is no room between yourself and the seat in front of you. If money is a problem, then yes, go Greyhound. If you can somehow manage the Amtrak fare, do it.



I have traveled Greyhound when I was 18/19 years old from Denver to Raton, NM which wasn't bad because it was short distance. My Mom met me at the McDonalds in Raton. I then traveled by Greyhound in 2000/2001 from Denver to NYC with my husband who only used a cane at the time. It was a horrible experience then, the train even left an elderly woman at the train station. We even told each other that we would never do it again unless we had to. I even told my Mom recently that we do NOT want to ride Greyhound but she said take whatever you can afford. If only she knew.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Aug 30, 2019)

railiner said:


> I think you will be much more comfortable taking Amtrak, over Greyhound.
> 
> I am curious as to why 'flying is out' as an option...people with power chairs fly all the time...the airlines are very good about ADA compliance...
> And with some careful shopping, you may find some bargain air fares...



Flying is out because I do not like flying. The airlines have also been known to damage power chairs by mishandling the chair. The airlines claim they are not responsible for the damages. I have an email about how many airlines damage power chairs & how often it happens. I would post it here if I am allowed to.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Aug 30, 2019)

crescent-zephyr said:


> So Denver to Orlando on greyhound is-
> 
> Denver to Kansas City, stop, May have to get off bus.
> Kansas City to St. Louis. Stop- transfer bus.
> ...



Actually, the Greyhound that my husband saw was going through TX, New Orleans & other cities/states that way.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Aug 30, 2019)

As another person said, please do look into Amtrak Guest Rewards. If you apply for their credit card now, and use that credit card per their required amount, it might help toward the price of the ticket. If the points don't cover the entire trip, maybe it could cover some of the segments for one or both of you.


----------



## sttom (Aug 30, 2019)

I would recommend the train over any bus. Riding a bus is like flying on air line coach for serval hours without getting to move around. Trains offer way more leg room and even regional coach offers more leg room than most coach seats on airlines, but they are 2x2 instead of 3x3. Not to mention if you get a room, food is included on the train whereas with Greyhound you're not so lucky.


----------



## drdumont (Aug 31, 2019)

Amtrak:
No TSA
No Seatbelts
No Center Seats
Very seldom end up in smoking holes in the ground
Even in case of an accident you have a better chance of survival
Generally pleasant attendants 
Roomy 2x2 seating, wide seats, lots of room between rows, adjustable footrests
You can get up, move around at will
Room set aside for wheelchairs in the coaches
Snack bar available
Generally nicer surroundings
If you really are Jonesing for a smoke, there will be a smoke stop ahead.

Intercity Bus (Mostly Greyhound): There are other companies who I hear offer better service, but I haven't seen them.
Disabled accommodations unreliable or nonexistent
No wheelchair access to toilet (which I wouldn't enter anyway)
No attendants, even drivers are sometimes in a locked enclosure.
Stations are generally pestholes
Crowded narrow seats
Even more narrow aisles
Nowhere near as smooth a ride
No snack bar aboard
Like being in the worst part of town in a 3rd world country
Face it folks, I'm sorry for you if that's your only option, but Greyhound has gone into Ye Olde Porcelain Convenience over the past 40 years, and there is no sign of improvement.

Airlines:
TSA
Seatbelts
Treat people like cattle
Narrow seats
Seats crowded together
Center seats (in which I will not sit, I will get off the aircraft first)
What food is available is generally inedible
Much more subject to weather delays and other issues
TSA (SO bad it needs mentioning twice)
Yeah, it will get you there faster, but when you get there you need a rest.

Just to list a few...

If Amtrak is impossible for you. see if you can find someone with a van to drive you. Pay for his time and gas.


----------



## v v (Aug 31, 2019)

Here's a slightly different view from someone who rides both Amtrak and greyhound on a regular basis, with both most journeys are usually 20+ hours at least.

Many if not all the Greyhound experiences above actually happen, but are not as frequent as implied. Amtrak has it's own staff and customer problems too, just not on the same scale.

Mainly people riding Greyhound do so due to the lower costs, so a larger proportion of less well off people on a bus than a train. The prison service in the US regularly buy a Greyhound ticket for newly released prisoner to get back home, on our last 2 Greyhound bus rides earlier this year one bus at one time had 4 newly released prisoners, the other 6, none of them new the other or the circumstances before they boarded the bus.
We sat roughly central to both loose groups on both buses, no problem at all.
Finding so many newly released prisoners on one bus was new to us, I have been riding US Greyhound since 2001 so maybe this is a policy change by the prison service? Both buses were busy.

Each Amtrak car or Greyhound bus is filled with the good the bad and the ugly, it depends on your tolerance levels how you handle the people around you. If you can run to it then a bedroom on Amtrak is the ultimate way to isolate yourself from possibly meeting irritating people in comfort, if you only have the price of a Greyhound ticket you should still be fine if you don't mind being close to others who are not like you.

Last an example that specifically relates to you and your hubby. This year on a Greyhound from LA to Denver there was a lady in a motorised chair, she was travelling alone. The center of the bus seating was altered for her chair to be lifted in, she boarded first, no other passengers complained.
During the journey the drivers usually have their hands full, therefore people sitting around her helped out with small things as we were going along. She got off only once as far as I remember, a young man offered to help her move around once off the bus and made sure she was bus side at the right time, yes you have guessed he was one of the newly released prisoners.

I did look up the trip from Denver to Tampa, there is a route where you change buses only twice, it's changing buses that's the pain.

Have never been in your position but guessing if I were it would depend only on what is affordable. If you could find the cash then travel by Amtrak, due to the comfort level, not because of the people you would meet on Greyhound. There are geniuses on this forum who would willingly help with finding you the easiest route at the best price, by far your best bet.

Then there's the option of renting a driver with a van, but that may be expensive?

If it's down to money then go Greyhound, they'll look after you in the way they do and you'll get there. The new seats are pretty good but they do have some poor buses still. If you're not very tall the legroom is ok too. They usually have an added advantage of good on-board wifi all over. The chairs ride in the middle of a bus so you get the most comfortable ride.

We've found on longer journeys that having a ready smile was the most important asset, just my take on your question, wish you well.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Aug 31, 2019)

I’ve never been harassed by the TSA like I have been by Amtrak Police so not sure I’d complain about TSA. 

Even coach gets free snacks and drinks on flights.... not sure why you think peanuts, pretzels, potatoe chips, and cookies aren’t edible. 

As for space.... 1st class on regional planes can be quite affordable.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 1, 2019)

drdumont said:


> Amtrak:
> No TSA
> No Seatbelts
> No Center Seats
> ...




WOW! That's quite a list. It is a list I should show my Mom.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 1, 2019)

v v said:


> Here's a slightly different view from someone who rides both Amtrak and greyhound on a regular basis, with both most journeys are usually 20+ hours at least.
> 
> Many if not all the Greyhound experiences above actually happen, but are not as frequent as implied. Amtrak has it's own staff and customer problems too, just not on the same scale.
> 
> ...




Thank you for a positive review on Greyhound. I see so many negative ones that it scares me. However, I don't think I would feel comfortable riding on a bus with prisoners that just got released. My Mom would not like the idea for sure. Do the buses still stop at McDonalds or do they stop at other fast food places too?


----------



## v v (Sep 1, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Thank you for a positive review on Greyhound. I see so many negative ones that it scares me. However, I don't think I would feel comfortable riding on a bus with prisoners that just got released. My Mom would not like the idea for sure. Do the buses still stop at McDonalds or do they stop at other fast food places too?



The stops appear to vary, quite a lot of independent road eateries, sometimes small truck stops and a few fast food outlets. If you can take some food with you it may help if a bus stops somewhere you prefer not to eat. In the Greyhound bus stations in larger cities the bus station mostly have their own cafes which are often pretty good for food and drink.

The prisoner thing this year was unusual although it did happen, in say the previous 5 years only came across one man who was a newly released prisoner. In the main the ones we spoke with were courteous and helpful, but also anxious as to what the world or their families would think of them now released, never a hint of a problem and it would not bother either Rosie or I to ride with them again.

Like all mass transit the bulk of people you travel with are fairly reasonable and just want a quiet life, there's always a few who are unhappy or don't fit in but they usually stick together at the back of a bus isolated from the rest of the passengers.


----------



## drdumont (Sep 1, 2019)

crescent-zephyr said:


> I’ve never been harassed by the TSA like I have been by Amtrak Police so not sure I’d complain about TSA.
> 
> Even coach gets free snacks and drinks on flights.... not sure why you think peanuts, pretzels, potatoe chips, and cookies aren’t edible.
> 
> As for space.... 1st class on regional planes can be quite affordable.


Hmmm -- Although it has been over 2-1/2 years since I flew anywhere, and I am sitting on about 300,000 AA miles still, I haven't seen peanuts on an airplane in ages. And I'll be happy to buy a Coca Cola, a snack, or even a Diner meal if I'm in coach if I can avoid the irritating things in my list.
And what on Earth did you do to raise the ire of Amtrak police? Other than riding in their white SUVs looking for (the late) Stobe the Hobo types, I don't believe I have ever noticed their presence. I'd really like to hear of your experience.
(I sometimes enjoyed watching his YouTube videolips, but always thought he was crazy as an outhouse rat).


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Sep 1, 2019)

drdumont said:


> Hmmm -- Although it has been over 2-1/2 years since I flew anywhere, and I am sitting on about 300,000 AA miles still, I haven't seen peanuts on an airplane in ages. And I'll be happy to buy a Coca Cola, a snack, or even a Diner meal if I'm in coach if I can avoid the irritating things in my list.
> And what on Earth did you do to raise the ire of Amtrak police? Other than riding in their white SUVs looking for (the late) Stobe the Hobo types, I don't believe I have ever noticed their presence. I'd really like to hear of your experience.
> (I sometimes enjoyed watching his YouTube videolips, but always thought he was crazy as an outhouse rat).



Southwest, Delta, and American all offer free snacks and drinks to coach passengers. My recent trip on southwest the snack basket was Fritos, Shortbread Cookies, and Pretzels. You could have one of each if you wanted them. Free beverages include soft drinks, sparkling water, coffee, juice, etc. 

What did I do? I boarded the California Zephyr in Chicago headed for Salt Lake City. Before departing 2 Amtrak Police officers came to my roomette, questioned me on why I was headed to Salt Lake City, why I was taking the train instead of flying, and asked if I had any large amounts of cash on me. They then asked permission to search my bags... I said " well if you are asking for my permission the answer is no" naturally the officer said "why wouldn't you want us to verify that what you said is true" and I said "If I have a right to say no, I would like to use that right" and then the officer said "oh you have the right to refuse, but I have the right to insist that your luggage be run by a canine before traveling, and since we don't have a canine with us, that means you or your luggage may miss your train while we wait for a canine" - so naturally I agreed to let them search my bag and they thanked me for my cooperation. ha.


----------



## drdumont (Sep 1, 2019)

Random search? Someone narc'ed you? How odd. 

If they are commissioned peace officers, carry weapons, I guess they have the drop on you. IF they are not peace officers, but merely employees of the railroad, I guess they have the right to refuse carriage unless you comply with legal requests.

In any case, I'd sure try to get all the info I could, and raise Hell with management ASAP. The question of money, or "why Amtrak and not fly?" seems fishy. 'Twould urinify me greatly. 

But in the cold grey light of dawn, good luck with getting any useful response out of management.

I'm sorry you had that kind of issue. They sounded way out of line, and indeed I have never had an encounter like that.

For awhile, in Phila 30th Street station, Amtrak police with dogs would watch the lines at the head of the escalators to the tracks, and I saw one or two carry ons looked into. Then I didn't see it afterwards. That's the most overt police presence I have noticed.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 1, 2019)

drdumont said:


> Random search? Someone narc'ed you? How odd.
> 
> If they are commissioned peace officers, carry weapons, I guess they have the drop on you. IF they are not peace officers, but merely employees of the railroad, I guess they have the right to refuse carriage unless you comply with legal requests.
> 
> ...


crescent-zephyr's experience is not that unusual. I have heard (and read here on AU) about many similar instances. I believe it happens more often to men who are traveling alone on a one way ticket (as opposed to a roundtrip ticket).
It is my understanding that Amtrak Police are law enforcement officers that carry weapons.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Sep 1, 2019)

drdumont said:


> Random search? Someone narc'ed you? How odd.
> 
> If they are commissioned peace officers, carry weapons, I guess they have the drop on you. IF they are not peace officers, but merely employees of the railroad, I guess they have the right to refuse carriage unless you comply with legal requests.
> 
> ...



Basically... if you fit a certain demographic and are traveling solo with an itinerary that would match that of a drug runner... you will be flagged, questioned, and searched. I regularly plan to be in the diner or lounge during the extended stops in Reno and Albuquerque to avoid such questioning. By the way I'm white.. I'm not claiming racial profiling... indeed I was most likely treated better since I'm white.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Sep 1, 2019)

pennyk said:


> crescent-zephyr's experience is not that unusual. I have heard (and read here on AU) about many similar instances. I believe it happens more often to men who are traveling alone on a one way ticket (as opposed to a roundtrip ticket).
> It is my understanding that Amtrak Police are law enforcement officers that carry weapons.



Yes exactly. It's also men who fit the age range of the usual drug runners. If you are above a certain age you probably won't be questioned the same way (though I'm not sure what that magical age is).


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Sep 1, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Thank you for a positive review on Greyhound. I see so many negative ones that it scares me. However, I don't think I would feel comfortable riding on a bus with prisoners that just got released. My Mom would not like the idea for sure. Do the buses still stop at McDonalds or do they stop at other fast food places too?



I've had some OK trips on greyhound. The actual bus ride is usually ok... it's the stations that just feel pretty questionable. Again.. some are ok. And in some cases they are the same as Amtrak (Albuquerque, Indianapolis, etc.).

I actually think there is a great need for a luxury bus service in this country like VonLane in Texas.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 1, 2019)

My theory on people. There are some good, some bad, some great, and some despicable of all walks of life. I generally prefer people who are middle class and lower class.


----------



## chakk (Sep 1, 2019)

Washington Union Station is a few city blocks from the US Capitol bldg and the Supreme Court. It is more than one mile away from the White House, Washington Monument, Jefferson Memorial, Lincoln Memorial, Holocaust Museum, and many others.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 1, 2019)

chakk said:


> Washington Union Station is a few city blocks from the US Capitol bldg and the Supreme Court. It is more than one mile away from the White House, Washington Monument, Jefferson Memorial, Lincoln Memorial, Holocaust Museum, and many others.


Though I've not used them, there are "tour" buses that stop at many monuments. You can get on and off as often as you want, I believe. I don't know how ADA compliant they are.


----------



## Cho Cho Charlie (Sep 1, 2019)

railiner said:


> hastybob said:
> 
> 
> > Greyhound does have accessible buses now, but I don't know how accessible the restroom is on the bus. You need to ask about that.
> ...



The newer busses which are being heralded as being the best for wheelchair accessibility, still don't really offer much. Here is a state-of-the-art design, which simply restricts wheelchair passengers to the lower level vestibule.


----------



## Chey (Sep 1, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Flying is out because I do not like flying. The airlines have also been known to damage power chairs by mishandling the chair. The airlines claim they are not responsible for the damages. I have an email about how many airlines damage power chairs & how often it happens. I would post it here if I am allowed to.



I can't fly either. Greyhound with your husband is better than Greyhound alone. But Amtrak is WAAAY better and worth the extra money. For MANY reasons, especially if you look at the itinerary. Spend the extra money, it's well worth it.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 2, 2019)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Though I've not used them, there are "tour" buses that stop at many monuments. You can get on and off as often as you want, I believe. I don't know how ADA compliant they are.



Are they free tour buses?


----------



## pennyk (Sep 2, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Are they free tour buses?


no


----------



## tricia (Sep 2, 2019)

chakk said:


> Washington Union Station is a few city blocks from the US Capitol bldg and the Supreme Court. It is more than one mile away from the White House, Washington Monument, Jefferson Memorial, Lincoln Memorial, Holocaust Museum, and many others.



Smithsonian and the Mall is also a few blocks from Amtrak. They're long blocks, though, and museum visits tend to involve a good bit of walking in addition.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Sep 2, 2019)

The Postal Museum is free and right next door. Union Station itself is worth exploring both inside and out.


----------



## Willbridge (Sep 2, 2019)

chakk said:


> Washington Union Station is a few city blocks from the US Capitol bldg and the Supreme Court. It is more than one mile away from the White House, Washington Monument, Jefferson Memorial, Lincoln Memorial, Holocaust Museum, and many others.


One thing that surprised me the first time I rode south of Washington, DC is how much one can see from the train in passing. It's brief, but gives the flavor of the architecture.


----------



## jebr (Sep 2, 2019)

drdumont said:


> Amtrak:
> No TSA
> No Seatbelts
> No Center Seats
> ...



I mean, sure, if you list all the positives about Amtrak and all the negatives about the others (without balancing out with the positives for the others and the negatives for Amtrak,) Amtrak would certainly look good. 

However, Greyhound and the airlines both have positives, and Amtrak definitely has negatives. For the bus, it's cheap, usually more frequent and faster than Amtrak, and there's more stops (especially when including partner bus companies that you can buy tickets for online through Greyhound.) I wouldn't consider the seats especially narrow, though for whatever reason I can't get comfortable in them for a long journey. It's definitely doable for a few hours, though. 

Speaking of which, they were able to bail us out when Amtrak had a huge snafu on my trip home last year. For whatever reason, Amtrak refused to hold our connection from the Capitol Limited to the Empire Builder, even though we were in the station at 2:13 PM and the Builder doesn't depart until 2:15 PM. A 10-minute delay, if that, would have had us on schedule and on our train home. Instead, Amtrak had such poor communication that even with signage and staff up directing people to the Builder, the train left without us! It didn't help that our SCA refused to let people off until he meticulously set off every carry-on bag onto the platform, even though we mentioned our tight connection to him. Amtrak offered us a room for the night and space on the next day's train, but that's still a 24-hour delay to get home. Luckily, Greyhound was able to cross-honor our tickets, and the Greyhound agent at Union Station was able to book us on the 3:45 PM bus from the bus stop to Minneapolis. We didn't get in until around 2:30 AM, but at least we were home that same day. The whole experience has kinda soured me from doing very-long-distance trips on Amtrak, though, especially if I care at all about my timetable to get where I want to be.

Also, I will say that Amtrak's equipment isn't as well-kept up as it should be, which can result in broken equipment, non-functional A/C, and some unpleasant experiences. Staff attitudes also range widely; I've had some amazing staff along my trips, and I've also had some terrible staff. Most are at least decent, and there's some that truly go above and beyond, but the percentage of less-than-decent staff is definitely higher than I've found on the airlines (or even with Megabus.)

As for the airlines, while the TSA certainly is annoying, it sounds like Amtrak Police aren't much better if you happen to fit whatever profile they're looking for. With Pre-check it's no worse than going through security at a sporting event or going into many government buildings. Meanwhile, the food I've had on board an airplane is generally edible (in fact, the snacks provided on shorter flights are generally name-brand snacks that I enjoy.) I've also had less delays on airlines than on Amtrak, and Amtrak seems to be just as prone to weather cancellations. My needs are also a lot less on a 2-4 hour flight than they are on a 24-48 hour (or more) train ride. A 2-4 hour flight, for me, only requires coach (and since I'm okay with any seat, I can use the basic economy tickets and save more money) and no food service, while a 24-48 hour train ride requires a roomette and meals, since I'll be sleeping on the train and going through multiple meal periods. Even with some rest time involved (which I don't seem to need much of, at least outside of what specific flight times I've chosen and the lack of sleep because of my choices there) it's significantly faster than the train, often cheaper, and has similar or better delay/cancellation recovery than Amtrak does. (Hey, if you want the Amtrak experience in the sky, choose the Big Front Seat on Spirit. Other than the TSA, it's pretty comparable to Amtrak coach!  )

That all said, if the airlines aren't your jam, then I'd definitely take Amtrak for a long trip over Greyhound unless the cost is prohibitive. It's definitely a more comfortable experience, and Amtrak seems to at least have the option of falling back on bus service if needed.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 3, 2019)

Willbridge said:


> One thing that surprised me the first time I rode south of Washington, DC is how much one can see from the train in passing. It's brief, but gives the flavor of the architecture.




What do you see from the train in passing? Does the train go slow enough to take photos?


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 3, 2019)

crescent-zephyr said:


> The Postal Museum is free and right next door. Union Station itself is worth exploring both inside and out.




Has anyone here run into a political person in or around the station? How about a news reporter?


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 3, 2019)

jebr said:


> I mean, sure, if you list all the positives about Amtrak and all the negatives about the others (without balancing out with the positives for the others and the negatives for Amtrak,) Amtrak would certainly look good.
> 
> However, Greyhound and the airlines both have positives, and Amtrak definitely has negatives. For the bus, it's cheap, usually more frequent and faster than Amtrak, and there's more stops (especially when including partner bus companies that you can buy tickets for online through Greyhound.) I wouldn't consider the seats especially narrow, though for whatever reason I can't get comfortable in them for a long journey. It's definitely doable for a few hours, though.
> 
> ...





Thank you for telling the negative part of AMTRAK too. There is always something good or bad about things.


----------



## Pere Flyer (Sep 3, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> Has anyone here run into a political person in or around the station? How about a news reporter?



I was just there last week Wednesday connecting from Capitol Limited No. 30 to NER No. 178. I saw no recognizable politicians or news reporters, though in the ClubAcela I overheard a phone conversation from a woman talking about “safe passage with the Saudis.” Likely a mid-ranking public servant from the Pentagon, or an envoy from a global corporation with business in the Arabian Peninsula.
I visited the Postal Museum during my short layover and highly recommend it.


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 3, 2019)

Also, if price is as important as you express, you might find using amsnag a useful tool. You can put in origin and destination and scan a full month of pricing. 

http://biketrain.x10.mx/amsnag2.0/amSnag.php


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 4, 2019)

F900ElCapitan said:


> Also, if price is as important as you express, you might find using amsnag a useful tool. You can put in origin and destination and scan a full month of pricing.
> 
> http://biketrain.x10.mx/amsnag2.0/amSnag.php



This doesn't have an option for handicapped.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 4, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> This doesn't have an option for handicapped.



If you qualify to reserve the accessible bedroom due to a mobility impairment, the price will be the same as for a Roomette. (Coach fares are always the same.) However, Amsnag won't show you availability of the accessible accommodations; once you find a date with a promising price you'll need to contact Amtrak directly to confirm availability and reserve.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 4, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> If you qualify to reserve the accessible bedroom due to a mobility impairment, the price will be the same as for a Roomette. (Coach fares are always the same.) However, Amsnag won't show you availability of the accessible accommodations; once you find a date with a promising price you'll need to contact Amtrak directly to confirm availability and reserve.



She doesn’t need to call. On the Amtrak website she would select Person (or Passenger) with Disability instead of adult. This will take her to a page to select type of disability & what type of chair she has. Then the next page will show the “select train” page with the handicap rooms as an option (if available).


----------



## Seaboard92 (Sep 4, 2019)

I’ve bumped into several high profile representatives, senators, and governors in my time working out of DC Union Station on private cars. Usually I just give them a polite nod and continue on my way. On other cases I’m serving them dinner on board a PV on one of the tracks.


----------



## crescent2 (Sep 4, 2019)

My late husband, who wasn't in a power chair but had to use a wheelchair at times, and I traveled both on Amtrak and by air on vacations. We enjoyed traveling by Amtrak, but we never took a trip together that was nearly as long or as involved as the one you'd be taking. (I've since taken longer, involved Amtrak trips, so I'm considering those experiences.) If you do choose Amtrak, definitely get the H room on the eastern trains. It's very roomy and has its own bathroom. We never traveled together on the western trains. If you decide on Amtrak, as already suggested, use the amsnag site to help you find better fares if your dates are at all flexible. Sleepers are expensive, though, whether you use money or AGR points. 

I've never traveled on Greyhound, and honestly around here it is not even considered by most people. That might be an erroneous perception by people; I don't know. Traveling by car or van would be much better than bus, but even that would be a long trip and it may not even be an option for you.

With the length and cost of such a long Amtrak (or road) trip, personally I would recommend seriously reconsidering flying. I'm not fond of flying at all, but sometimes the practicalities of any alternate form of transportation just don't make sense. 

To me, with my experience of traveling with hubby, this sounds like one of those times because of the distance and time involved. We never had any real problems flying, but you do have to notify the airline when making your reservations that your husband has a power chair and will require assistance. If you are a belt-and-suspenders type (like me!), a phone call to the airline to verify your special needs a couple of days before the flight won't hurt. They even helped us through the huge Atlanta airport and then onto the planes ahead of the other passengers. IIRC, we were usually given bulkhead seats. Yes, coach is cramped, but you'd only be on the plane a few hours, as opposed to days or at best what will seem like days via the other methods. And the cost will likely be much less. If there's time, you might want to get a co-branded credit card and use the bonus frequent flyer points to help with the cost, too.

I know that wasn't your question, but it's just my honest opinion. In any case, best wishes for a good trip however you decide to travel.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 5, 2019)

Has anyone here seen chocolate milk in the cafe car?


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 5, 2019)

I don’t see it listed on the national menu, just 2% milk and hot chocolate. I can let you know what I see on the Texas Eagle on Saturday.

https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...ational/National-CafeCar-Menu-Amtrak-0617.pdf


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 6, 2019)

F900ElCapitan said:


> I don’t see it listed on the national menu, just 2% milk and hot chocolate. I can let you know what I see on the Texas Eagle on Saturday.
> 
> https://www.amtrak.com/content/dam/...ational/National-CafeCar-Menu-Amtrak-0617.pdf



Thank you, That would be great. I see the regular milk too but I'm just curious if they have chocolate milk & if not, why not? I love chocolate milk.


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 6, 2019)

Off topic, but when I was in the Navy (true story), we asked one of the crew in the mess hall at Great Lakes, "What happened to the chocolate milk?" "Oh," he answered, "we used to have that, but people kept drinking it." Military logic in action.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 6, 2019)

My Dad was stationed at Great Lakes back at the end of the 1950's and we lived in Waukegan - he was an instructor teaching recruits how to shoot and swim.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 6, 2019)

ehbowen said:


> Off topic, but when I was in the Navy (true story), we asked one of the crew in the mess hall at Great Lakes, "What happened to the chocolate milk?" "Oh," he answered, "we used to have that, but people kept drinking it." Military logic in action.




That's funny! I would have said, isn't that the point?


----------



## ehbowen (Sep 7, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> That's funny! I would have said, isn't that the point?


It seems to be the sort of thing which happens when the focus shifts from providing a service to running a fiefdom. Speaking of Amtrak....


----------



## Willbridge (Sep 7, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> What do you see from the train in passing? Does the train go slow enough to take photos?


If you are ready with your camera it's going slow enough in daylight.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Sep 8, 2019)

Willbridge said:


> If you are ready with your camera it's going slow enough in daylight.



I am usually quick with the camera. What do you see from the train?


----------



## F900ElCapitan (Sep 8, 2019)

I can confirm, there is no chocolate milk on at least the Texas Eagle.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 8, 2019)

I have not seen chocolate milk on either Silver train


----------



## Willbridge (Sep 10, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> I am usually quick with the camera. What do you see from the train?


It's kind of a blur, so I won't be surprised if someone knowledgeable leaps in (or on me), but I think I saw the Capitol building and a couple of the Congressional office buildings right after coming out of the tunnel. I saw L'Enfant Plaza where Amtrak headquarters used to be when I was dealing with them, and I enjoyed crossing the Potomac. It's wider than I had supposed. The panorama of office buildings is a reminder of how big our government is and how many organizations need space to cuddle up to it.

On trains to the South, look out to the engineer's side.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Oct 17, 2019)

Hey everyone, remember me?
We booked out train travel yesterday. We are moving to Orlando from Denver & we decided to take the train.

We will be leaving Denver Union Station on the CZ on Dec 1st. We have to transfer in Chicago which will also have a two hour layover if the train is on time, then we get on the train in Chicago & have to transfer in Washington, DC which also has a two hour layover if the train is on time & then we get on the train to Orlando.

We will be in coach on all three trains. My husband will be staying in his power chair & we will be sitting on the lower level. Will the trains be crowded around this time. I am hoping for a window seat since I will be using my vpap machine & need a power outlet to plug it in.

Do you think I should get one of those $10 AMTRAK travel kits?

Will anyone here also be on these trains? If so, please don't hesitate to talk to us. My husband loves to tell everyone the story of how we met & other stories too.


----------



## railiner (Oct 17, 2019)

Typically, a week after a major holiday, travel slows down, and Christmas travel has not yet began.
So I think you picked a good time to go.

You might consider checking the Amsnag site, and compare fares over the surrounding dates. That might give an indication of demand...


----------



## drdumont (Oct 17, 2019)

I am sure everyone here wishes you a great trip and lots of good memories.
A tip - don't hesitate to ask the onboard attendants for assistance and advice. Let them know your needs and if they can be of assistance I am sure they will help any way you can. The bad eggs are wayyy in the minority in my experience.
Only one caveat - you are making two connections with only two hours between trains? I would certainly let the conductor know and advise you enroute. That is really tight for the airlines, let alone Amtrak.
We wish you joy...


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 17, 2019)

I assume you are taking 6-50-97? As I thought there was more than two hours. Fifty is a single level train and it’s a beautiful route.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 17, 2019)

Take a short extension cord so that you can still reach the power if you don't get a window seat.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 17, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> I assume you are taking 6-50-97? As I thought there was more than two hours. Fifty is a single level train and it’s a beautiful route.


I’m guessing 6-30-91


----------



## bratkinson (Oct 17, 2019)

I'll echo PennyK, 6-30-91. For what it's worth, I did 6-to-30 a couple weeks ago. We were about an hour late and I still had about an hour layover. In early December, the holiday crowds from Thanksgiving are gone and the end of year holiday crowds haven't started. Although there may be a number of 'snowbirds' on the train to Florida going to spend the winter there and stay warm. In other words, Dec 1 is probably a 'light' time of the year to be traveling. 

As for the 'travel kit', I'd say no. I think I read somewhere they've stopped selling it aboard trains, too, due to lack of demand. But don't quote me on it. 

<Warning - shameless 'plug' from a happy customer follows> For what it's worth, I found my 'ideal' travel gear <https://www.google.com/search?ei=Zw....0....1..gws-wiz.......0i71j0i131.mZNy8C_dogQ > I have 3 of the 'comfort sets' that comes with 4'x3' fuzzy blanket inside an inflatable pillow (or leave the blanket inside) plus a set of ear plugs and eye mask. The price is reasonable, too. They also have the thickest, most durable plastic pillow of the 4 or 5 brands I tried before finding these. After about 30 nights on Amtrak with them, one finally sprung a small leak that I intend to fix with an inner tube patch. I also have a couple of 'cheap' inflatable pillows for when I travel in coach and need to stuff them in the crack between the armrest and the side of the rail car. Winter jackets work well, too.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 17, 2019)

drdumont said:


> Random search? Someone narc'ed you?


The "narc" is often someone on Amtrak's payroll. Numerous agencies are vying for the opportunity to confiscate cash, debit cards, and other negotiable possessions under a process known as civil asset forfeiture. Although there are formal methods for acquiring passenger lists these agencies often employ secret informers in order to keep more of the money for themselves and away from other agencies.

Links...

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/dea-unnecessarily-paid-854460-for-amtrak-passenger-lists/
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...savings-without-ever-charging-him-of-a-crime/
https://www.theatlantic.com/politics/archive/2015/05/how-the-dea-harasses-amtrak-passengers/393230/
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2016/08/10/dea-travel-record-airport-seizures/88474282/
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/jeff-sessions-and-the-resurgence-of-civil-asset-forfeiture
https://theintercept.com/2019/08/31/dea-amtrak-passenger-search-albuquerque/



crescent-zephyr said:


> If you fit a certain demographic and are traveling solo with an itinerary that would match that of a drug runner... you will be flagged, questioned, and searched...It's also men who fit the age range of the usual drug runners. If you are above a certain age you probably won't be questioned the same way.


Claiming you fit some sort of vague (and often contradictory) drug mule profile is often used as a tool to legally confiscate your possessions. See the links above.


----------



## daybeers (Oct 18, 2019)

Devil's Advocate said:


> The "narc" is often someone on Amtrak's payroll. Numerous agencies are vying for the opportunity to confiscate cash, debit cards, and other negotiable possessions under a process known as civil asset forfeiture. Although there are formal methods for acquiring passenger lists these agencies often employ secret informers in order to keep more of the money for themselves and away from other agencies.
> 
> Links...
> 
> ...


Yeah civil asset forfeiture is absolutely total corrupt BS and I don't think many Americans know about it since it really only happens on long distance trains and buses. It makes me furious.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Oct 18, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I’m guessing 6-30-91



50 to 97 is 6:19pm to 7:25pm, I'm pretty sure not a valid connection and even if you could why would you want to risk it on a same day connection?

I know I do my best to insult Byrd Crap and discourage people from riding it but Seaboard 92 you far and away take every opportunity you can to encourage everyone to take it at the expense of the Lake Shore Limited and the Capitol Limited. You don't even live anywhere near the Cardinal route.


----------



## OBS (Oct 18, 2019)

Considering Dec. 1 is the Sunday after Thanksgiving,the second busiest travel day of the year, the trains may be quite crowded. At least Dec 1 and 2 will be.


----------



## Seaboard92 (Oct 18, 2019)

No but the Cardinal route paid my bills for awhile. Back and forth from Huntington to the northeast. 

The cardinal is an absolutely beautiful route from a scenery stand point. And it has one of the best vibes of all trains in the system. 

Besides if you discourage someone has to defend it eh


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 18, 2019)

daybeers said:


> Yeah civil asset forfeiture is absolutely total corrupt BS and I don't think many Americans know about it since it really only happens on long distance trains and buses. It makes me furious.


Civil asset forfeiture also occurs in cars, taxis, trucks, and airports. In fact there is basically no situation where it cannot occur under current law. Only two states have replaced civil forfeiture with criminal forfeiture, and even in those states the federal government can still confiscate your possessions with or without cause.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 18, 2019)

Maybe they should use that to get the land needed to build a workable, convenient, usable passenger rail system


----------



## lordsigma (Oct 18, 2019)

I took a greyhound ride from Albany to Springfield after doing the reverse on the Boston section of the LSL. (Was doing a foliage ride through the berkshires and needed to get back the same day) lets just say it was quite the comparison....while the greyhound bus was a newer one that has one of the nice new interiors, the seat is still nowhere near as comfortable as the Amfleet 2 coach was and legroom is like airline coach. The Amfleet 2 I was in on 449 also had gotten the refresh (the other coach on the train hadn’t.) not to mention the train ride only cost me 18 while the bus cost me over $60! Also on greyhound I had to sit next to a stranger and the quarters are much closer with that than on Amtrak. I think I’d rather ride Amtrak for 15 hours over 3 hours on a greyhound. Not to mention the Albany bus terminal is an absolute dump compared to the lovely Rensselaer station.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Oct 19, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> I assume you are taking 6-50-97? As I thought there was more than two hours. Fifty is a single level train and it’s a beautiful route.



Besides the California Zephyr, we are taking the Capital Limited & then Silverstar


----------



## Qapla (Oct 19, 2019)

I guess that would be 6-30-91 ...


----------



## Chey (Oct 19, 2019)

daybeers said:


> Yeah civil asset forfeiture is absolutely total corrupt BS and I don't think many Americans know about it since it really only happens on long distance trains and buses. It makes me furious.



It seems anti-Constitutional to me. If I understand the decision correctly the Supreme Court in February of this year limited its practice - but didn't abolish it. I don't know why they didn't. It's not just on buses and trains, I've heard of it happening to people driving their cars who were stopped for minor violations. In fact it happens to people who aren't traveling at all


----------



## snljamie0518 (Oct 20, 2019)

If we decided to leave the stations to get something to eat, what are the best restaurants to eat in:

Chicago:

Washington DC:

Also, if I use an electric shaver on the train, will anyone hear it or question the noise?


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 20, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> If we decided to leave the stations to get something to eat, what are the best restaurants to eat in: Chicago: Washington DC:


I'm partial to places like Lou Malnati's and The Berghoff in Chicago but those are just two suggestions among many excellent choices. Washington D.C. has an especially varied ethnic restaurant scene, so I'd be inclined to try new cuisines that are difficult or impossible to find in my neck of the woods. Do be aware that costs for meals in both of these cities can range from inexpensive to stratospheric. You could write a novel-sized book on a topic such as this and there are several prior threads with numerous contributors suggesting dozens of options.



snljamie0518 said:


> Also, if I use an electric shaver on the train, will anyone hear it or question the noise?


Somebody may hear it but I'm not sure why they'd be concerned enough to question anyone about it. I guess if you started shaving in the lounge or dining car it might garner some attention. If you stick to a restroom or sleeper compartment I doubt anyone would be alarmed about it.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 20, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> If we decided to leave the stations to get something to eat, what are the best restaurants to eat in:
> 
> Chicago:
> 
> Washington DC:



In addition to numerous restaurants in DC and Chicago, there are many options inside each station. I usually do not have a lot of time in Chicago to venture very far. Last time I was in Chicago, a local friend picked me up and she drove to Lou Malnati's. Normally, I will just walk across the street to Beggar's Pizza. They have decent pizza and local beer.

In DC, I usually have more time. If time is short or weather is not great, I sometimes walk across the street to the Dubliner. During my last trip, I took the Circulator bus to Georgetown and had a great lunch at Martin's Tavern (and sat in the booth where JFK wrote his inauguaral address). I love to walk, so I may walk a bit further next week during my layover between 98 and 29 and eat a more substantial lunch at a restaurant near the Capitol.


----------



## OBS (Oct 20, 2019)

With a 2 hour layover in both Chi and Wash DC, I wouldn't think about going anywhere.......


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 20, 2019)

OBS said:


> With a 2 hour layover in both Chi and Wash DC, I wouldn't think about going anywhere.......


Not outside the station, at least. You can easily spend two hours just looking around and through the grand old Union Stations in Chicago and Washington. Both are beautiful facilities.


----------



## Pat Harper (Oct 21, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> If we decided to leave the stations to get something to eat, what are the best restaurants to eat in:
> 
> Chicago:
> 
> ...



Depending on how long a layover you have will determine if you could venture out of the station. In Chicago there are plenty of places to eat in the station itself, also in D.C. Shavers are ok if you're in a roomette or bedroom. I wouldn't use one in coach unless it's in the lavatory.


----------



## BoulderCO (Oct 21, 2019)

Yes, with your short layovers (IF your arriving trains are close to on schedule), I'd suggest staying in the stations. I'd be more concerned with making the connection. But if you don't, then you will have an entire day to explore Chicago / WDC. Let's hope for the former.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Oct 22, 2019)

I don't know about anyone here but whenever you are on the train & the train is running late, are you hoping to catch the train you are supposed to be on or are you secretly hoping you get to stay in a hotel for the night so you can see the sights?


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 22, 2019)

Since for at least the past fifteen years I've been in a sleeper more often than not, I want to catch the train which I have a reservation for and not be bustituted or forced to play the lottery for the remaining sleepers on the next train out. So far (fingers crossed), so good.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 22, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> I don't know about anyone here but whenever you are on the train & the train is running late, are you hoping to catch the train you are supposed to be on or are you secretly hoping you get to stay in a hotel for the night so you can see the sights?


I always am a bit anxious when on a train that is running significantly late and I have a connection. I have missed connections from the Silver Meteor to Empire Service and Acela trains, but fortunately, I have not missed a connection to an overnight train. I sometimes schedule a layover in Chicago to avoid the angst and the possibility of missing a connection. I have never secretly hoped to miss a connection and stay in a hotel. If I wanted to stay in a hotel and sightsee, I would have planned an overnight in advance.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Oct 23, 2019)

Does Chicago Union Station & DC Union Station decorate for Christmas?

Also, do any of you have videos of the train trip or photos? I love watching videos & looking at photos.

Now that some of the trains have those boxed meals, is the Cafe car crowded now? Does the soda come in bottles?

If I purchase the $10 thing with the blanket, eye shade, ear plugs [which I do not need or use] & the inflatable pillow, do I purchase it in the station or on the train? Where on the train would I purchase it? How comfortable & big is the inflatable pillow?


----------



## ehbowen (Oct 23, 2019)

If they're still stocking it (big if), you would purchase it in the cafe car. If not, then you're out of luck until your next connection. I'd bring along a throw from home and maybe a travel pillow (MyPillow sells a good one) just in case.


----------



## pennyk (Oct 23, 2019)

Soda comes in cans. Whether the cafe car is busy or not may depend on the passenger load. I traveled on the Silver Meteor on October 3, with a low passenger load. The cafe car was not very busy, and the cafe attendant was helping the LSA in the sleeper lounge. However, I was on the Silver Meteor in September when the train was completely sold out. The cafe car was slammed and the lines were quite long.

Washington Union Station has decorated for the holidays in the past. I do not recall passing through Chicago over the holidays (but will this year).


----------



## drdumont (Oct 23, 2019)

I have the active train map ( https://asm.transitdocs.com/map ) running on another computer which mostly runs background apps. It's a nice night light.
So I have watched Chicago, LA, DAL and SAS out of curiosity. Using that and consulting the schedule, I pretty much know what can be depended on for a connection, and I've come to the conclusion that if you don't have 5 hours as a scheduled connection time, prepare for an overnight stay. And still no guarantee. 
But IMHO, if I have the time, at least one if not more overnights in LA, CHI, and NOL are well worth the time. 
When I ride Amtrak, I don't want the tsouris of worrying about a connection. It interferes with my enjoyment of the AMTRAK experience, and that's a no-no.


----------



## tricia (Oct 23, 2019)

Well, the fact that we need to build in extra overnights whenever we've got a connection between two LD trains interferes with MY enjoyment of the Amtrak experience.


----------



## crescent-zephyr (Oct 23, 2019)

tricia said:


> Well, the fact that we need to build in extra overnights whenever we've got a connection between two LD trains interferes with MY enjoyment of the Amtrak experience.



I've personally never understood the logic.... wouldn't you feel silly if you plan an extra overnight and the day-of connection would have been fine but the next days train gets cancelled for some reason? Delays and cancellations can happen with any form of transportation and I would just assume plan for everything to go right and then adjust as needed.

I don't think I've ever missed a connection on any form of transportation.. had some really close calls, but never missed one. I have had trains and flights just cancel for various reasons and one flight was delayed to the point that I knew I would miss my connection so I just cancelled it. 

I'm aware that others have had worse luck than me and if it lowers your stress when traveling.. nothing wrong with allowing for an extra over night if you choose... just I personally have never seen the need especially with amtrak "guaranteed" connections.


----------



## chakk (Oct 23, 2019)

railiner said:


> Typically, a week after a major holiday, travel slows down, and Christmas travel has not yet began.
> So I think you picked a good time to go.
> 
> You might consider checking the Amsnag site, and compare fares over the surrounding dates. That might give an indication of demand...



December 1, 2019 is the Sunday after Thanksgiving. You should expect trains to be completely jammed with passengers -- just like the airlines.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 23, 2019)

As long as the Silvers are running on schedule (or close to it) and not overstuffed on Nov 12 - I'm OK


----------



## railiner (Oct 23, 2019)

chakk said:


> December 1, 2019 is the Sunday after Thanksgiving. You should expect trains to be completely jammed with passengers -- just like the airlines.


Oops...my bad...thought Thanksgiving was the week before....
In that case, you’re right...thats the busiest day of the year.


----------



## snljamie0518 (Nov 1, 2019)

The countdown has begun for our train travel from Denver to Orlando. We are moving to the Orlando area & we are anxious & excited about it. I do have more questions. I know, annoying right?

Denver just had a big snowstorm. Will trains still run or be delayed?

I am thinking of downloading the AMTRAK app, how reliable is it?

My husband wants to know if I will be able to sit with him in the car we will be in or will I be two or three seats from him? He is staying in his power chair downstairs & I am his aide. 

I am into seeing wildlife, will we see any wildlife while on the train besides cows & horses?

Will any one of you be on the same train? If so, please don't be afraid to talk to us.

Do any of you have videos of the train trip or photos? I love watching videos & looking at photos.

If I purchase the $10 thing with the blanket, eye shade, ear plugs [which I do not need or use] & the inflatable pillow, do I purchase it in the station or on the train? Where on the train would I purchase it? How comfortable & big is the inflatable pillow?

That's all the questions I have for now.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 1, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> The countdown has begun for our train travel from Denver to Orlando. We are moving to the Orlando area & we are anxious & excited about it. I do have more questions. I know, annoying right?
> 
> Denver just had a big snowstorm. Will trains still run or be delayed?
> 
> ...


It is possible that trains will be canceled during a truly major snow event. If so, Amtrak will either refund you completely or rebook you on a later train. Usually, though, trains continue to run in most adverse weather as long as the tracks are safe to operate on (floods, washouts, mudslides, hurricanes, etc.). They may be delayed and if they are you may miss your connections, as I understand that they are only about two hours. As long as you're not unduly pressed for time it's no biggie; Amtrak will re-accommodate you on the next train out. Bottom line: Once you're on board, Amtrak will get you to where you are going. While I'm sure there's been an exception to that somewhere and somewhen, it's vanishingly rare.

Amtrak app is as reliable as your smartphone and the current cell signal coverage. Which is, in some places in the west (especially), not much.

I can't think of any circumstances in which you couldn't sit next to your husband in the wheelchair space of an Amtrak coach. Sometimes louts use that space to stack/store their luggage; a word to the conductor or coach attendant should get that cleared out pronto.

You have an excellent likelihood of seeing wildlife from the train...If I Remember Correctly, you're taking the _California Zephyr_ and all through Colorado it follows watercourses which attract everything from squirrels to deer to bears...to Full Moons. But I've seen deer foraging in East Texas from the _Texas Eagle_ and I'm sure others have seem much more elsewhere along your route.

I have a number of my personal photographs up in this album. For an advance peek at the route of the _Zephyr_ from Sacramento to Denver, start here and continue through the end of the album.

This forum has a section which allows folks to post plans of their upcoming trips if they're open to being contacted by other forum members while on the train. No link as it's semi-private and can only be seen by members who have been active for a while. I'm not certain, but you should be able to see it by now, though.

The "comfort kit" is sold on board the train in the cafe cars...if it's stocked. They only carry a few of them and someone could beat you to it. If you think that such would make a material difference to your comfort, I'd suggest that you visit the dollar store and see if you can assemble a similar collection on your own prior to coming aboard and possibly being disappointed. I've never actually used the Amtrak kit so I have nothing to say about the size or comfort of the pillows. I have a pair of travel pillows from MyPillow which have been adequate for my journeys.


----------



## swc34 (Nov 1, 2019)

I just want to add make sure you’re both booked in a lower level coach for your ride from Denver to Chicago to accommodate the power chair and comfort kits should also be available at the station if you wish to purchase.


----------



## ehbowen (Nov 1, 2019)

My bad; the photo album I linked to has pictures from *west* of Denver. I forgot that you were boarding in Denver. Still, it should be a fine trip although the countryside will be more domesticated than in the wild wild West.


----------



## Mike G (Nov 1, 2019)

I just check the Amtrak Store and unfortunately I do not see the Comfort Kit listed any longer. They do offer a blanket for about $14.00, that maybe symptomatically of it isn’t available any longer since it appears they’ve added a lot of new items.


----------



## BoulderCO (Nov 1, 2019)

Not sure what day you depart, but no major snow predicted for Denver for at least the next 10 days or so. But you could experience a departure delay if the Zephyr encounters heavy snow in the mountains between CA and Denver. Complete cancellation of your train is unlikely, however. 

The Amtrak app is useful and it is free. So definitely worth having. You should have a connection with your phone data plan perhaps 80% of the time on your trip.

If you are on the lower level in coach, you should be pretty much next to your husband whenever you want to be. Of course, you will need to go upstairs to access the observation car, cafe, etc.

Probably won't see much major wildlife on your trip. Will be dark until you are in Iowa. Probably farm animals and perhaps a deer or two.

I would advise you not to worry about the $10 convenience kits. Their availability might be hit-or-miss. I suggest you bring a couple of small travel blankets with you, plus whatever else you might want. That way you can pick out exactly what you want. Look at Amazon, Walmart, etc. locally before you depart.

Please keep us posted on your trip as it proceeds. Hope it works out well for you.


----------



## v v (Nov 2, 2019)

snljamie0518 said:


> If I purchase the $10 thing with the blanket, eye shade, ear plugs [which I do not need or use] & the inflatable pillow, do I purchase it in the station or on the train? Where on the train would I purchase it? How comfortable & big is the inflatable pillow?



To make sure you have a blanket for overnight in coach pre-buy fleece blankets from Walmart for just a few dollars, think they sell pillows too but we don't use those so not sure.


----------



## FunNut (Nov 2, 2019)

I hope you really enjoy your trip. I would purchase blanket, pillow, etc. before you travel because I would want to wash the blanket at home before travel. You will be able to be with your husband throughout the trip. If there isn't a seat open next to him discuss it with a conductor and it will be sorted immediately.


----------



## BoulderCO (Nov 8, 2019)

If you don't mind posting, OP, what is your scheduled departure date from Denver?


----------

